# Uncle Goldie's Irish Cream ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jun 24, 2013)

I mentioned this before as faux Baileys, well its close and it is Irish Cream. Seems everyone was more interested in the faux Baileys than the Tia Maria so, I had to polish off what was in the fridge to make more. Would ya mind asking for it again, soon?

With the cost of the liqueurs going up I decided to find a more fun way to get it. Plus you can adjust it to suit your tastes. Cons, its short lived, 3 to 6 months. It is a dairy product so it requires refrigeration. Make sure what ever you store it in has a tight lid because you'll need to shake it vigorously before using.

There is your ingredients. I use heavy cream, why? Because i like it for the Baileys. You can use light cream or half & half, but whole milk is just too thin. I guess maybe that is why its not called Irish milk.













Faux Baileys 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2013






Add a can of sweetened condensed milk, Mom always used Eagle brand so I saw no need to change.













Faux Baileys 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2013






Next its instant coffee (of course its Community Dark Roast) and chocolate syrup. I had Hershey's this time, I have used Torani. Warning: adding extra chocolate do not make it better.













Faux Baileys 004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2013






I used Jamison Irish whiskey because it was the first bottle of Irish whiskey I came across in the liquor cabinet. Suit yourself. This is where you can adjust to your personal preference.













Faux Baileys 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2013






Everything is better with a touch of vanilla, I have used the seed paste before and it does taste better, but this is good enough for my booze.













Faux Baileys 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2013






Put in the fruit jar (y'all gonna think I am just an old country boy), and turn on the music, KC and the Sunshine Band, "Shake Your Booty". Guess that dispels that country boy stuff....LOL "I ain't even got a garage, you can call home and ask my wife!".













Faux Baileys 006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 24, 2013






*Uncle Goldie's Irish Cream Recipe*

1C           Cream

14 oz       Sweetened Condense Milk

1 1/2C     Irish Whiskey

1t             instant coffee (crystals)

2T           chocolate syrup

1cap       Vanilla extract

Optional: 1t of almond, I can't taste the difference so I omit it, but maybe your taste buds are younger than mine.

I hope ya can try it, nothing really special. BTW Tia Maria, Irish Cream, and a shot of vodka = the "Ultimate Russian"

Thank you for checking it out.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the post. I will give it a try

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pcallison (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Foamheart.

Bookmarked this one, Almost missed it.

See ya, Phillip


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 3, 2014)

This is a low fat cordial right?  St Patric's will be here shortly and I'm thinking that I can do this!


----------



## foamheart (Mar 3, 2014)

Catch the Tia Maria also and make Crazy Ivans! Tia Maria over cracked ice, Baileys, Captain Morgan's TASTEE!

Mrs. Brian will lub it and so you will too! You could have made it and have it tomorrow for Mardi Gras Brunch with........ Beignets!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep, Jamison's. That's the only way to fly!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe!! I might have to whip up a batch m'self.

Years back there was this little neighborhood Irish bar I frequented all to often. There was, of course, the prerequisite waitress/barmaid named Molly, with whom we were all hopelessly in love. Anyway, one evening, she leaned over the bar and said to me "Andrew, have you ever tasted a warm, creamy bush?". Once I regained the ability to speak, I commented that I wasn't sure what she meant. She put a shot glass in front of me containing equal parts Bailey's, Bushmill's and hot coffee. It was absolutely delicious.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 6, 2014)

After many experiments I make a similar clone which goes like this.

2 cans Evaporated milk

2 cans sweetened condensed milk

3 cups cheap scotch whiskey (aka Irish Whiskey)
3 T. instant expresso coffee

3 T. Nestles Chocolate syrup (dont use Hershsheys or it tastes like chocolate milk)

1 T. vanilla extract

2 t. almond extract

Dissolve the coffee and chocolate in a little hot water. Mix everything together in a big glass jar and beat it profusely with the stick blender. Poor it up and store in the ice box. Will keep at least a month. Can make a person chunk rocks at Baileys.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 6, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> 3 cups cheap scotch whiskey (aka Irish Whiskey)


I like your recipe, but you're liable to start a global conflict with statements like that. Irishmen tend to get pretty prickly when their whisky is maligned.


----------



## java (Mar 6, 2014)

I will try this recipe, then  make me  a warm creamy bush!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok...feel free to juggle the coffee and chocolate syrup to suit. Think I enjoy those flavors. Shoulda apologized in advance over the Irish Whisky joke..lol.  Actually scotch and milk is a nice flavor combo. That is how all the working girls survive the evenings...and is a very good choice for any with tummy issues..ulcers etc. over ice of course. Reminds me of low cal egg nog. Course Baileys got rich putting vodky down in there. That just dont seem right.  That is why we insist on St. Brendens. Real Irish hooch down in that one..and I like to help support  them poor old broke Irish monks and nuns etc. It can make us old Scots/Irish Black Irish feel we are doing good deeds...maybe escape Purgatory early etc..lol.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2016)

Thought I would bump this for the up coming holiday!

I made 2 qts. of Tia Maria and a quart of faux Bailey's caramel last night,  Hey the liqueur cabinet was getting sorta empty!

Wow, that Bailey's sure perks that Community dark roast right up! Its been 12 hours, </cough cough>  Smoooooooth! LOL


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2016)

Pretty good stuff Kevin.....   Thanks for the recipe.....













Uncle Goldies Irish Creme 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2016


















Uncle Goldies Irish Creme 003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 19, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2016)

And how's those peaches coming along?


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 20, 2016)

Sounds really good! Thanks for the recipe Kevin!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> And how's those peaches coming along?


That stuff was delicious....   1 quart left...  I'm guarding it for something special...   Don't know what, but when I see it, I will know..


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> And how's those peaches coming along?


That stuff was delicious....   1 quart left...  I'm guarding it for something special...   Don't know what, but when I see it, I will know..


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2016)

Looks delicious, Foam. Take a sip for me and have a merry Christmas!

Disco


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

In memory of Foamy,  the upcoming holidays, and nasty cold weather...I felt it was only fitting to make more!







And dang is it good! Might even be a couple sponges around here that drank half of it!








Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> In memory of Foamy,  the upcoming holidays, and nasty cold weather...I felt it was only fitting to make more!
> 
> View attachment 651785
> 
> ...


Awesome Bump Ryan!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2022)

Awesome Ryan!  Very fitting… I miss my friend a bunch…


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Ryan!  Very fitting… I miss my friend a bunch…


Wished I had gotten to know him...but sure loved his post's and his sense of humor always shown through! Only fitting he stated in this thread we should ask for more...so I did!

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2022)

foamheart said:


> I mentioned this before as faux Baileys, well its close and it is Irish Cream. Seems everyone was more interested in the faux Baileys than the Tia Maria so, I had to polish off what was in the fridge to make more. Would ya mind asking for it again, soon?
> 
> With the cost of the liqueurs going up I decided to find a more fun way to get it. Plus you can adjust it to suit your tastes. Cons, its short lived, 3 to 6 months. It is a dairy product so it requires refrigeration. Make sure what ever you store it in has a tight lid because you'll need to shake it vigorously before using.
> 
> ...



Wow, memories of Kevin....   Let me dab the liquid that's blurring my vision...  Could hear his voice explaining stuff to me...   A man with lifetimes of wisdom...  You are missed my friend...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wished I had gotten to know him...but sure loved his post's and his sense of humor



Glad you bumped this Ryan, only texted with Foam a few times about different things he made and how to for me to do his.
Very funny person, and helpful. And I like you wish there was more time 

David


----------

